# The Incredible Hulk



## Grenadier (Aug 11, 2008)

Just saw The Incredible Hulk at the dollar theater yesterday.  

Great flick, much closer to the comics, and even has a lot of tributes to the Bill Bixby television series.  It certainly puts the 2003 film to shame.  They did a great job with the Hulk's facial expressions, especially when he gets angry.  

I got a chuckle out of seeing Lou Ferrigno again, making a cameo appearance, as well as his voicing of some of the famous Hulk lines.  

Even though he's in his late 50's, he's still one big, bulky dude.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2008)

I liked it too! But, it's iffy on whether there'll be a sequel or not...


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it was interesting that BJJ has become so mainstream that even Bruce Banner is taking lessons.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2008)

i don't think there going to make the 2nd one hulk is was not at the show last week when i went but Iron man was still there so u know well get Iron Man 2 but the bad guy in the movie who will it be.

and still what about the advangers movie?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> i don't think there going to make the 2nd one hulk is was not at the show last week when i went but Iron man was still there so u know well get Iron Man 2 but the bad guy in the movie who will it be.



Well, Col. James 'Rhodey' Rhodes is supposed to have a much larger part, so there's a hint!

The Avengers movie is a go, I think.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 12, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> i don't think there going to make the 2nd one hulk is was not at the show last week when i went but Iron man was still there so u know well get Iron Man 2 but the bad guy in the movie who will it be.


 
The eccentric scientist, Samuel Sterns, aka "Mr. Blue" in that movie, is slated to be the next bad guy.  

In the comic books, he's known as "The Leader," due to his gamma radiation-induced mutations affecting him in a different way.  His brain has grown to a larger size, and works at a much higher level than any human's brain, and he's able to develop high tech weapons, while also coming up with some brilliant strategies.


----------

